# That one product!



## StephenE (8/8/19)

Hi guys,

As a newbie to vaping I was wondering if some of the older hands (and other noobs) could tell me about their favourite product.

From where I started I've upgraded, bought new equipment, juices etc. Some products have just taken the whole vaping experience to a new level as I tried them. After I tried them I just went.... wow, so that is what a good vape should be like.

So, perhaps you could list one or two items that just made the vape itself more enjoyable, flavourful or just better. That one product that you will not get rid of.

For me, with my limited knowledge and collection it is:

1. Wasp nano rta - I just love that thing
2. Titanium fibre cotton - bought some recently and re-wicked all my atty's. It is just better!

So, what has been that one product for you, that made you go.... njamm!?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (8/8/19)

For me, my Noisy Cricket V2 mod is the best thing since sliced cheese. I've had a couple of other mods over the years but always seem to come back to my trusty NCv2. Its got everything in a mod i want and more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan (8/8/19)

Goon 24mm RDA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (8/8/19)

Proper coils - Never got excellent flavor until a couple months back after trying a decent quality custom coil (Not the spools of wire) and oh my vape its worlds apart and flavor is way better.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> Proper coils - Never got excellent flavor until a couple months back after trying a decent quality custom coil (Not the spools of wire) and oh my vape its worlds apart and flavor is way better.



Ok. Coils are still a bit of a mystery to me. Any suggestions?

I have two aliens in my drop and fused claptons in the nano and zeusX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

KarlDP said:


> For me, my Noisy Cricket V2 mod is the best thing since sliced cheese. I've had a couple of other mods over the years but always seem to come back to my trusty NCv2. Its got everything in a mod i want and more.



Thanks for that. Could you perhaps explain what makes the vape better with a different mod? My atty's change mods regularly (all regulated) and I can't honestly say that one mod gives a better vape than the other. My question is, I think, if I put the nano on one of my mods and liked the vape, would I get a better vape (flavour etc.) if I immediately put it on the noisy (similar settings)?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (8/8/19)

RDAs. I love my Zeus X RTAs for the convenience when I'm out and about, but to really enjoy a good vape, I still turn to my RDAs. Currently loving the Rebirth and Recurve. Might get a Recurve Dual soon.

About a year ago, I started with the Smok Stik X8. Smok X-Baby tank and commecial coils. Soon graduated to the the Smok Procolor with the Big Baby Beast Tank. Then got a Griffin 25 to try my hand at rebuilding, and was absolutely gobsmacked at the difference in flavour and vapour production. Was still using round wire at the time.

Long story short, it's now roughly a year into my vape journey and I have 2 Zeus X RTAs, a Wasp Nano RDA, a Dead Rabbit RDA, a Recurve RDA, a VGod Elite RDA (the only RDA I don't like), a Rebirth RDA, 2 Nunchaku kits (only use the mods), a Vaporstorm Puma, a Pulse 80W squonk mod (possibly my favourite mod) and a Drag Nano Pod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/8/19)

StephenE said:


> Ok. Coils are still a bit of a mystery to me. Any suggestions?
> 
> I have two aliens in my drop and fused claptons in the nano and zeusX.



Im also not an expert on coils, Used to use Demon Killer Spools, Vandy Vape, UG and flavor wasnt bad but then tried my first Framed Stapled clapton and there was a huge improvement in flavor, coils last very long. Then recently reviewed 3 sets of Aliens from BOOM Coils and its also excellent quality and flavor and they last very long.

If i compare flavor to the vandy vape spool i have, The vandy vape clapton seems very muted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/19)

Dvarw DL RTA no question... Titanium Fiber cotton or Mavaton X as a wicking material... The Coil Company Fisher Aliens... Red Pill from Vapour Mountain... Tower Drip Tip from Siam Mods... and on a Dani Mini Mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> RDAs. I love my Zeus X RTAs for the convenience when I'm out and about, but to really enjoy a good vape, I still turn to my RDAs. Currently loving the Rebirth and Recurve. Might get a Recurve Dual soon.
> 
> About a year ago, I started with the Smok Stik X8. Smok X-Baby tank and commecial coils. Soon graduated to the the Smok Procolor with the Big Baby Beast Tank. Then got a Griffin 25 to try my hand at rebuilding, and was absolutely gobsmacked at the difference in flavour and vapour production. Was still using round wire at the time.
> 
> Long story short, it's now roughly a year into my vape journey and I have 2 Zeus X RTAs, a Wasp Nano RDA, a Dead Rabbit RDA, a Recurve RDA, a VGod Elite RDA (the only RDA I don't like), a Rebirth RDA, 2 Nunchaku kits (only use the mods), a Vaporstorm Puma, a Pulse 80W squonk mod (possibly my favourite mod) and a Drag Nano Pod.



I also have a Pulse 80W squonker and it is also probably my favourite mod. My only RDA (Drop) lives on that mod. I like taking the Pulse out and about because of the juice capacity. What I found however is that the titanium cotton gave the Drop a boost. Different freshly wicked, but better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (8/8/19)

StephenE said:


> Thanks for that. Could you perhaps explain what makes the vape better with a different mod? My atty's change mods regularly (all regulated) and I can't honestly say that one mod gives a better vape than the other. My question is, I think, if I put the nano on one of my mods and liked the vape, would I get a better vape (flavour etc.) if I immediately put it on the noisy (similar settings)?



It wont necessarily make your vaping better, its just the mod is so versatile that it allows for more options to achieve a better vaping experience. But there is plenty more variables to change (like coils, juice, batteries, RDA,RTA,RDTA etc) to achieve a better vape for you personally. Its trial and error. But for me, i found the NCv2 just works so well for what i enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL RTA no question... Titanium Fiber cotton or Mavaton X as a wicking material... The Coil Company Fisher Aliens... Red Pill from Vapour Mountain... Tower Drip Tip from Siam Mods... and on a Dani Mini Mod.
> View attachment 174209



Your setups are always awesome Rob. If you could only have two of those and keep the same vape quality... would it be the Dvarw and the Red pill?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/19)

StephenE said:


> Your setups are always awesome Rob. If you could only have two of those and keep the same vape quality... would it be the Dvarw and the Red pill?



Yes without any doubt @StephenE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (8/8/19)

Squonk mods was for me the game changer, favourite combo is pulse 80w mod with recurve single. Small, lightweight and great capacity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes without any doubt @StephenE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (8/8/19)

hmmm, so I have recently transitioned to mesh coils in the profile, and I have a drop as well. I'm a flavor chaser, and enjoy the variety. The mesh, just seems so much better and effortless at producing flavor for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/8/19)

Dvarw DL
Siren 2 for MTL
You can’t go wrong with these 2 no matter what coil you throw in!
Armour Pro is THE mod. I had 2 and offered one to my brother because I felt it was so special for me! No other mod (that I owned) DNA or whatever is nearly as comfortable in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/8/19)

My goto attys: Skyfall & Dvarw. Although I own quite a few others, I am very happy with these - that's why I own 3 Dvarws and 2 Skyfalls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/8/19)

The eLeaf i Just 3 was a huge game changer for me and it remains my favourite mod. In general mesh coils (I use commercial) give me far better flavour than anything else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

Hooked said:


> The eLeaf i Just 3 was a huge game changer for me and it remains my favourite mod. In general mesh coils (I use commercial) give me far better flavour than anything else.



I'm sure the Dvarw guys will disagree with you.  That is the thing about vaping.... like food, some will prefer wagyu and others a good Spar rump. No-one is right and that is the cool thing. But then FOMO sets in and before you know it, you're broke.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (8/8/19)

The Billet box has been the one device I cannot go without for over a year and half now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/8/19)

Reload RTA, best fruity vape atty around. Nice restricted airflow for a dual coil RTA, if your serious about flavor the Reload is a must. Would sell my Dvarws before I parted with the Reload.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Reload RTA, best fruity vape atty around. Nice restricted airflow for a dual coil RTA, if your serious about flavor the Reload is a must. Would sell my Dvarws before I parted with the Reload.



Mmmm... it seems different atty's are best with certain profiles. I tried some red pill in my dripper the other day, and sorry @Rob Fisher the menthol just isn't for me. I seem to levitate towards desserts and bakery juices. What in your experience would be best for those @CaliGuy ? Also, is the reload magnitudes better than other atty's you've tried, or is it incrimental?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/8/19)

StephenE said:


> I'm sure the Dvarw guys will disagree with you.  That is the thing about vaping.... like food, some will prefer wagyu and others a good Spar rump. No-one is right and that is the cool thing. But then FOMO sets in and before you know it, you're broke.



And that is the great thing about vaping - so many options and there is at least one out there that suits perfectly. I am always cautious when I recommend gear or juice, because vaping is such a personal thing. As long as we each find our spot in the sun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Reload RTA, best fruity vape atty around. Nice restricted airflow for a dual coil RTA, if your serious about flavor the Reload is a must. Would sell my Dvarws before I parted with the Reload.



I am offended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/8/19)

Stainless steel coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/8/19)

StephenE said:


> Mmmm... it seems different atty's are best with certain profiles. I tried some red pill in my dripper the other day, and sorry @Rob Fisher the menthol just isn't for me. I seem to levitate towards desserts and bakery juices. What in your experience would be best for those @CaliGuy ? Also, is the reload magnitudes better than other atty's you've tried, or is it incrimental?



I don’t bother much with desserts or bakery profiles as most are too sweet for my liking. I’m still looking for a ADV dessert but don’t put much effort into it really, prefer my fruity profiles as there is so many good options available.

I recently acquired a Reload RTA for myself but have always known about it and vaped it several times in other people’s setup so knew very well how it performs. I shy’ed away from it because too much flavor made me feel ill and rather opted to explore top scoring single coil RTAs & RDAs of which I have a good selection. The single coils all have good flavor but not in the same league as the Reload from my experience. This RTA will stay at the top of my list as it reminds me that there are atomizers on the market that are more than capable of producing in your face flavor and do so with ease, so yes the Reload RTA is magnitudes better for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (9/8/19)

not really a product but always go to a shop that has samples of the juice and try it. drop taste and smell does not always reflect how the juice will vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StephenE (9/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> This RTA will stay at the top of my list as it reminds me that there are atomizers on the market that are more than capable of producing in your face flavor and do so with ease, so yes the Reload RTA is magnitudes better for me.



Arghh,....now I'm gonna have to buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

